# Remember Dusty the black lab ?? Good News



## WLR (May 11, 2008)

I got to thinking about Dusty, the black lab that last Aug was in a crate, on the side of the road with a for sale sign on him.
Original thread is here: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=63232&highlight=dusty+black

Well anyway, Last Resort Rescue let me know that he was adopted last Dec sharing a home with a gr.
====================================================== 
Hey Bill , 

Dusty was adopted several months ago by a wonderful family ! 
He has truly found a happily ever after there . 

best, 

Nancy 
President 
The Last Resort Rescue 











www.TheLastResortRescue.com


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

There is nothing better than Happy Endings !!


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Missed that thread.....poor baby!!! Glad to see he's found a home to live out the rest of his life....


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Thanks for letting us know how he is doing. So glad it is a happy ending.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Looks as if Dusty is right where he's supposed to be.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Dusty*

So glad that Dusty has a loving home with a Golden Ret.!!!


----------

